# guess the dog



## 1234james0506 (Sep 20, 2015)

A cross between two dogs what is he!!


----------



## 1234james0506 (Sep 20, 2015)

Sorry glitch with pics


----------



## Dustyfluff (Aug 20, 2015)

Yorkie and Jack Russell?

Looks like quite a character!


----------



## 1234james0506 (Sep 20, 2015)

Nope close tho and yes he is a character and a half


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Yorkie cross Border Terrier.


----------



## 1234james0506 (Sep 20, 2015)

Close again‼


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Border Terrier cross Jack Russel Terrier?


----------



## 1234james0506 (Sep 20, 2015)

Yep well done


----------



## 1234james0506 (Sep 20, 2015)

Yep wel done


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Yeh!


----------



## 1234james0506 (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Dustyfluff said:


> Yorkie and Jack Russell?
> 
> Looks like quite a character!


That was my first thought, but as that is wrong, what about border terrier cross JRT?

AW! Fish-hooks! I hadn't read all the thread so I didn't know someone had got it. Still I'm leaving my answer because I feel slightly smug.


----------



## BrackenFlight (Mar 9, 2015)

Wow, that dog is the spitting image of my late grandmothers dog!
Borderjacks are great, and lakelandjacks are too!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Aww he's a sweetie!!!


----------



## patco (Apr 16, 2015)

The dog is so cute


----------

